
Genetically Modified Glowing Monkeys - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/27/AR2009052701798.html
======
richtaur
Fuck monkeys, make me a glowing cat! I'd buy that.

~~~
dryicerx
[http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2007/12/13/514602.asp...](http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2007/12/13/514602.aspx)

